# Wired speed fast, wireless speed slow



## Ageclipsegt (Jan 11, 2007)

I've noticed a huge drop in the speed of my wireless setup lately and was hoping to get some advice on how to improve it. Here is the setup:

Motorola cable modem -> Linksys WRT54GS router

speedtest.net results:
Wired to router: 29.33 Mbps down, 8.36 Mbps up, 38 ms ping.
Wireless (full signal): 2.37 Mbps down, 0.41 Mbps up, 40 ms ping.

Note*: when running speedtest.net on wireless, the results are never consistent; I get varying results.

I seem to remember getting around 9 Mbps download earlier, and now I'm getting this. It's truly frustrating. Suggestions? I have, of course, already refreshed the router and modem many times.


----------



## Tony_2007 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey, 
While connected wirelessly, try CTRL+SHIFT+ESCAPE into task manger, then click on the networking tab.
Find your wireless connection and observe the link speed.
What is the link speed? Does it change?

What model of wifi adapter is in the PC?


----------



## Ageclipsegt (Jan 11, 2007)

link speed 54 Mbps, it doesn't change. I've called my ISP and they said I have to contact the router company (linksys) for further aid.


----------



## Tony_2007 (Jan 17, 2011)

Is the router set to do mixed B/G or just B?
Does the pc have a b/g card or n card? What type of WIFI card is in the PC?

Here is the manual http://downloads.linksysbycisco.com/downloads/userguide/WRT54GS_UG_WEB_20070529.pdf

Once you log into the web configuration, usually http://192.168.0.1 or http://192.168.1.1 you can click on the *wireless* tab at the top, then in the *basic wireless settings*, look at the *wireless network mode

*Are you running any bluetooth devices or anything that could cause interference to the signal?


----------



## Ageclipsegt (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm sorry to be so blunt but it is not a problem with my PC; all of our wireless devices are running at slow speeds including other laptops and gaming systems.

Wireless network mode is "mixed".

The only bluetooth devices in the house are 2 bluetooth headsets used for PS3 gaming.

I just got off the phone with Linksys and they gave me the runaround about my router being out of warranty period, but they basically told me to update my firmware (from version 7.50.7 to 7.50.8) so I think I will give that a try and see what happens.


----------



## Ageclipsegt (Jan 11, 2007)

I just read the release notes for the updates and this is what it says for the most recent update:

Firmware 7.50.8
- Resolves issue with UPnP denial of service security vulnerability.

Is this even worth the hassle of updating? How would this solve my issue?


----------



## Tony_2007 (Jan 17, 2011)

It is always important to keep up with current firmware, especially if it fixes denial of service vulnerability.

Is the wireless slow when all machines except one are powered down, physically unplugged and disconnected from the router---And bluetooth devices are powered off or out of the room?


----------



## Milver (Mar 29, 2011)

Were you able to solve your issue? I'm running with a similar problem. Did you ended up upgrading the firmware?

Thanks


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Milver - If you need assistance you may create your own Thread and we'll be glad to assist you. Make sure to explain in detail the issue that you're experiencing.


Milver said:


> Were you able to solve your issue? I'm running with a similar problem. Did you ended up upgrading the firmware?
> 
> Thanks


----------

